# How do you display your ribbons



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It was so much fun to get ribbons at the show last year...then Angie received Grand Champion Junior doe and I have the big ribbon hanging in my room.....but no one but me or my mom comes into my room.

I was going through my binder with all the goat stuff when Ashely was here and my mom said "you should hang those ribbons up in your barn"


so I got to thinking how does everyone else show off their ribbons? I dotn want the big one to get soiled or ruined in the barn so I need ideas on how to keep it clean.

Do you ever take your previous show ribbons to the next years shows??


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have mine hanging in my room right now, but I've seen breeders who have them hung up in their milk room, or in a clean non goat area of their barn. The ones with them hanging in the barn have them on a bulliten board(with the cork back) with a sheet of clear plastic over the top. The ribbons still looked nice even though some of them were quite old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine ...are just placed ...in a box......that way... they shouldn't get dusty.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

mine are on my wall...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh nice


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wow.. i feel like a jerk.. but i throw mine i a tote tub

not too big on bragging and trying to be a "showoff".. i mean.. you get waht you get.. i bought my first goat from a breeder who had tons of ribbons everywhere and the doe was as far from being anything near a ribbon winner.. i got laughed out of a showring with it!

and my best does and buck right now are from breeders who didn't have they're big fan fare out



i DO have my reserve 4h champion market wether ribbon out.. but that's because it's jelani's... and he was absolutely fantastic.. and is now tacos


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

I scrapbook mine


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My daughter use to put them on the wall, but pretty soon that was all that was on the wall. Now oh I think she just has them in a trunk. At last count two years ago she had over 600 ribbons. I wish she would at least hang her Premier Breeder, Premier Exhibitor, and the Grand Champion and reserve Champion stuff. She saiid no I do not need to have more stuff to dust.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

<-------------- Wishes I had just one to hang


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Same here Allison. :tears: 

But when I had ribbons from my horse showing days I would hang them in my room on my wall. Once I ran out of room they went in a box. lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> Mine ...are just placed ...in a box......that way... they shouldn't get dusty.... :wink: :greengrin:


Same here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but what good are they in a box :shrug: no one can see them and they just take up space.

Unless do you take them out later for something? DO you send them with buyers?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i usually give important ribbons to buyers


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't have any ribbons, but I always thought this was a neat idea:
http://www.ribbonquilts.com/
http://www.distinctivedesignsbydiana.com/horseshowribbonq.html


----------

